# How many here motocross?



## keythb (Feb 5, 2005)

Thinking of buying a dirt bike this year as there is suppose to be alot of good riding here (Bend, OR) -- do you ride motocross and what do you see as the key trade offs vs. downhill - it terms of bike handling, risk, and cost? plus what type of bike do you recommend as most fun: full size, mini, somthing in between like a expert size? please post pics of your bikes - thanks - Keyth


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I ride Enduro once in a while... it's fun being able to go really really fast without pedaling or going downhill... 

I like small bikes (85cc-125cc) because I can move them around a lot, and my bicycle skills matched a dirt bike perfectly... the guy I rode with told me my skills are the same as an experienced enduro rider.

I rode a Honda CR 125 and a Suzuki RM 85


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

Seems like most of the good DHers my age that I meet, ride Moto. Its looks like it is a very good x-training sport for DH.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Brappp


yep, YZ250iddy right here...


----------



## crazyjohnny (Aug 15, 2006)

I ride a crf 250x in the desert and track once in a while. Half the downhillers I know ride moto. It trains you to have good endurance. 250 is ta great starter bike. Not too heavy and easier to maneuver in the technical.


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

Riding just Enduro stuff its pretty much the best cross training you can do for downhill. It will beat the crap out of your muscles if you find some good fun rough terrain. My one buddy is a huge trials rider hes ranked nationally and he rides a bunch of enduro. I got him to start racing a little DH this year. He could probably go pro in a year.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Yeah. until I can afford another Dh rig! might be awhile but this will keep the reactions times up!









Ooops U wanted advice. If you have never ridden an MX bike a 250 four stroke should be fine. Or maybe a 125 two stroke. I would look for a SUZUKI 250 like maybe 2 years old. Can maybe get for under $3500! Tradeoff for MTB is that I have to drive further to ride MX period! Speed wise they are close sorta but the MX bike will always be fast where a MTB is only fast on high speed stuff? Will help reaction times, but costs a little more.....


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

i have an xr400r that i race desert on. 440 kit, ohlins shock, cr500 fork with noleen internals, excel rims laced to gold talon hubs, pro circuit exhaust, hinson clutch, desert tank, ims big pegs, sdg seat, renthal bars chain and sprockets, and an oil cooler...


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

How about Supermoto? Anyone tried it?


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

suicidebomber said:


> How about Supermoto? Anyone tried it?


yes. its amazing...


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

I rode a race-prepped YZ125 for a few years but sold it in favor of a 01 426F. That big thumper bike was insane. I sold it a year or so ago to finish up my toy car, but man that thing was big time fast, and fun. The power delivery was amazing. If you are new to riding, stay away from a big thumper bike. I would personally reccomend a 250cc four-stroke (CR250F, YZ250F, etc...)

Those bikes are a blast, and will be PLENTY fast for you.


----------



## highrevkev (Oct 31, 2005)

When I'm not on my Socom, I'm tearing up the track on my race prepped Lobo TRX250R


----------



## steelcity24 (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice pic!! I raced MX quads for the last 12 years. I have recently switched over to only mt. bikes. I sold my last race quad last year, TRX450R. I miss it sometimes but my body doesn't. Bikes are much cheaper though, I have 4 bikes at the moment ( 07 Spec. Stumpjumper Pro, 07 Transition Blindside, 06 Trek Jack 3, and an 08 Spec. Tarmac Elite) that don't add up to half what a race quad costs to build!!! I will say that my experiance on the quad has made me much faster through the rough stuff on a bike. My friends always laugh when we go to Diablo because I'm faster through the gnarly than I am on the smooth trails.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

KTM 450 EXC here. I don't have a ton of single track time on it at the moment but I ride it as much as possible. Hoping to get down to the desert in the fall for some good riding. It's a hell of a workout muscling around a 250 lb bike.


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

I ride a KTM 450EXC as well.
But honestly, I'd recommend looking for a bred out 250 2-stroke. KTM does the 300exc whihc is an awesome trail machine.
Really depends on what type of riding will you want to be doing...MotoX? or trails? I'm not sure how big the MotoCross scene in Bend is though? I'm sure there's plenty of backwood singletrack goodness though.

I say get the two stroke because it's easier to maintain and much less when things go south and you have to repair it.
Although I have to say, these modern 450 4-strokers are seriously build. Go for a Yamaha or KTM for upmost reliability. I've got a `00 Yama 426f that's still running amazingly fast for my shorter xc race events. I mostly use the KTM for trail work and major mileage days.


----------



## edenger (Aug 2, 2006)

Until recently I rode a KTM 250 EXC and LOVED it. I didn't motoX it but did enduros and some pretty sick trail rides (60+ miles of high altitude single track). It was super snappy, yet could still tractor my a$$ up steep, rockyhills and even did well over 12,000 feet of elevation (although significantly less power at that alt). The 300 EXC is even faster, but I didn't need it because I'm a big guy.

Check out KTMtalk.com and you should be able to pick up a 2003 EXC for about $2500. The CRF 250x is also a great bike and a bit more forgiving.

As far as fun factor, I'd rather be dirtbiking than any other sport.

As far as safety -- I think it's about the same. If you jump a bike (DH or Moto) you're raising the risk. Different types of riding have different risks, but riding the Colorado mountains on a moto -vs-DHing is about the same. IMHO

Good luck!


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

I have an XR 650 for dual sports and a Blaster for messing around in my backyard. My stuff is old and out dated but so am I.


----------



## watermoccasin (Jan 28, 2004)

I've been riding bicycles my whole life, started downhilling in 2003, and started dirt biking about 3 years ago. There is a lot of crossover between the two. I've gotten faster and stronger on both pedal bikes and motos since doing both - there are some skills that are much easier to learn on one than the other (eg. pumping berms on a bicycle, drifting flat corners on a moto).

I find a 2-stroke feels much more like a mountain bike, because of the lighter weight, lower center of gravity, and no engine braking. I would still be riding my YZ250 if it had enough power for me; I currently have two RMZ450s, one set up for woods and one set up for track.


----------



## stretch169 (Jul 23, 2006)

Maintenance costs are similiar. Most dirt bike parts are more expensive but you don't replace some as often (chain) but some are that same or less than MTB parts but you replace them more (brake pads).


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

i have a 2005 yz 125 with 10hrs on it. im selling it if anyone wants it.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

My KTM 380 MXC 2 stroke. The thing will tear you to pieces if you don't respect the throttle (and it will eat a 450 at 3/4 throttle!).










Get a 250 2 stroke if you're buying a first used bike. You'll have to drive a bit more and spend the same or more as you would on a DH bike but it will pay for itself ten times faster than a mtb in terms of quality saddle time, good times had, and improvement in your skills.


----------



## Fox787 (Jun 2, 2005)

I just got a new ktm 200. I got out of dh for a year so i can do some cross training so far it has reallyyy helped


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

My first "real" dirt bike was the 2003 200 EXC. Nice, fun little bike, just needs to screamed though. "The gutless wonder". Handles much like a DH bike though.


----------



## blackprophet19 (Apr 18, 2008)

my mx bike is a 02yz426 "4-sale" and my woods bike is a modded ktm 200sx....gota love the smokers


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I didn't know they had 380cc 2 strokes... Holy sh!t


'98-'02. '99 1st year for hydro clutch.

Holy sh!t is right. It's basically a 300 on steroids (same chassis as the 250/300).


----------



## keythb (Feb 5, 2005)

*thanks for the responses*

has anyone tried anything like this?


----------



## basikbiker (Sep 24, 2005)

i ride a 06 kx450f


----------



## adamantane (Jan 27, 2005)

crf450x...race anything in the dez, enduros, hare scrambles, hare & hound

since your just starting out get a 250 fourstroke...later


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> has anyone tried anything like this?


It seems like those smaller 85,110, maybe 125's would cross over pretty well to DH.


----------



## Kev_Banshee (Sep 2, 2008)

I've been riding MX for about 7 years, quads for the first 5 and then switched to motorcycles for the last 2. I just bought my first DH/FR bike used a couple days back. I picked up a '03 Banshee Scream.. I was hoping to modify my back yard MX track to accomodate the bike, but I'm having a hard time getting it so it'll suite both. :madman:

Here's a couple of pics of me freeride jumping my CR250 in the foothills behind my house.


----------



## swaussie (Jul 23, 2007)

I find this an interesting topic. I sold my KTM last year due to being unable to find any real places for enduro riding here in Switzerland. I didnt have any friends into the sport so long trips to France and Italy were not worth it. I miss it with a passion but find DH'ing keeps my mind off it (mostly).

I rode and raced motocross and later enduro for most of my life. I find some things really helped when I switched to downhilling but a lot of it just doesnt translate. One thing I have taken a lot of time getting used to is jumping a DH bike. On a motocross bike using the throttle / rear brake in the air helps a lot to set up landings but this doesnt transfer across, weight transfer on a dirtbike makes for subtle changes in flight but nothing as dramatic as moving your body around on a downhill bike. 

On the plus side things like getting weight over the front wheel when cornering or putting a foot out to control a slide are basically identical to motocross as are body position for drops and jumps.

any others had similar experieces?


----------



## tmoney (Mar 1, 2004)

I have riden dirt motorcycles for like 20 years. My last real dirt bike was a 2006 yamaha wr 450. It was a great bike, but like most have said it can be a pain trying to find local places to ride. I sold my 450 and bought a pitbike which is really pretty fun. it doesn't use much fuel since it is 150cc and will top out at 61 mph. It has 8" travel and weighs 145 lbs. Attached is a pic of my mini motorcycle.


----------



## smilycook (Jan 13, 2004)

From the times I have been to Bend you have good access to Mountain singletrack in the summer/fall and desert riding in the winter/spring. I think doing more enduro riding would improve your dh biking. I bet you will pick up dirt biking fast if you are a good natural mountain biker with good body english. I think a dirt bike helps so much since a mistake on a 250lbs machine is a lot harder to correct than one on a 50lbs machine. You have to ride smoothly!

I would recommend starting with a 250 also and have the shop lower your ride height so you can fully plant both feet flat on the ground. I started on a ttr225 went to a ktm250exc and now own a ktm400exc, which is a killer singletrack bike. I like riding singletrack on my bike so I have stayed away from the really moto-cross bikes.

The dirtbike goes well with my bottlerocket, motolight, and supermoto dh.

Plus the nice thing with the 4-stroke is it is easier to get it plated so you can ride it from your house. I have a dirt road about a mile from the house I can access to ride trails.


----------



## smilycook (Jan 13, 2004)

Forgot a picture... south of Green River on a borrowed ktm400exc.


----------



## DeadlyStryker (Feb 12, 2005)

Sorry, too many wheels.


----------



## Motoxpro (Sep 10, 2004)

I just had to post in this thread hah. I'm pretty sure alot of downhillers cross train by riding motocross, I raced before I started and its almost exactly the same to me. The thing that is the worst for me is not having power to pull you out of stuff and not being able to sit down through turns lol. Heres some pictures.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Is that Piru?


----------



## Motoxpro (Sep 10, 2004)

mhmmm


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

DHidiot said:


> My KTM 380 MXC 2 stroke. The thing will tear you to pieces if you don't respect the throttle (and it will eat a 450 at 3/4 throttle!).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eewwwwwww carbon manitfuld!!!!!!!!!!! why??? WHY????!!!!


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

That's a carbon header gaurd. The pipe is stainless steel.


----------



## luckycharms (Apr 11, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> has anyone tried anything like this?


What is that gray/black one? I have never been into motocross but that thing is beautiful.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

luckycharms said:


> What is that gray/black one? I have never been into motocross but that thing is beautiful.


Project M85, a 125 lbs dirtbike (Like a FX Bike)

FX Bike:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

More pics of the M85, it doesn't damage the trails due to the low power


























Here is the Derbi DH2.0, 40kg


----------

